
Nurturing Growth Mindsets: Six Tips from Carol Dweck - tokenadult
http://blogs.edweek.org/edweek/rulesforengagement/2016/03/nurturing_growth_mindsets_six_tips_from_carol_dweck.html?cmp=RSS-FEED&google_editors_picks=true
======
stretchwithme
One thing that I realized after reading Carol Dweck's book (and Michael
Mezernich's tech talk at Google,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyPrL0cmJRs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyPrL0cmJRs))
is that confusion is just the mind hunting for the patterns.

Confusion is usually nothing to get upset about. Just start asking what things
are. You're building a mental map of the terrain and all the details and
connections will eventually get filled in if you persist. Its what babies are
always doing and it doesn't bother them.

That's been enormously helpful, especially when starting something new.

